# Mouth Tic



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I have an odd question for you folks.

Laika went into heat a few days back, and starting the following day she developed a new and odd tic with her jaw (I don't think there is any relation, just a coincidence of timing).

She will just start to slightly open and close her mouth very fast, sometimes I can hear her teeth impacting each other. Sometimes her breathing will pick up a little as well and you can see her "cheeks" puffing out as she does it. She responds normally during these episodes, and they seem to last 20-30 seconds each. Occurrence is very random, with no obvious triggers. 

Anyone seen anything like this before?

We're going in for a vet check next week, so we'll talk check then with the vet as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

By the way you describe it, I have seen it plenty of times.
They are clicking their teeth very quickly.
My male does it every time he smells where a female in heat has pottied.
I have seen my females do it too, but just not as often.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

My male also does this when he smells a female dogs urine, like a teeth chattering motion for a few seconds.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, my male does it too. Mostly with in heat females or urine.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Both of my dogs do this, especially when they are excited and playing rough.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fergy does this a lot... it is almost as if he is tasting the scent, using both his nasal and oral receptors, most of the time I notice him doing it, it involves urine of another dog, both male and female.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya, it's strange. It's not her play action; her jaw is hardly moving, and there never appears to be an instigating smell that triggers it. She could be just laying next to me and it will just start, then go away. 

Not too worried about it, just a strange new quirk of hers.


----------

